# File-server für mac auf samba



## unwissende (27. Januar 2004)

hilfe hilfe hilfe.

wie konfiguriere ich einen samba-server, der als ftp-server für macs dienen soll?


----------



## Ben Ben (27. Januar 2004)

ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz, denn soweit ich weiss ist Samba ja nur dazu gedacht, Windowsshares auf einen *nix System zu betreiben ?!
Man kann aber mit Mac OS X (und vielleicht auch Vorgängerversionen) auf solche Shares zugreifen, ergo musst du ganz normal unter Linux dein Samba konfigurieren. Das hat dann allerdings nix mehr mit FTP zu tun.
Wie man die einzelnen Shares konfiguriert steht u.a. in der smbd.conf oder im Netz z.B. hier


----------



## marwin (28. Januar 2004)

und warum kein Appletalk auf Linux (netatalk)? 
Zugriffssteuerung und schnelle Datenübertragung ist auch damit möglich.

marwin


----------

